# No bounce card on Canon 430EX?



## impressme (Jan 7, 2009)

It appears that I only have what looks to be a magnifier? Any explanations? Can a bounce card be added to this?


----------



## Samanax (Jan 7, 2009)

impressme said:


> It appears that I only have what looks to be a magnifier? Any explanations? Can a bounce card be added to this?


A Better Bounce Card


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 7, 2009)

In the Canon line up, only the 580 has the built-in bounce card.  Both the 430 and the 580 have the clear screen which is a wide angle adapter....meant to be used when you are shooting at wide angles (less than 24mm on full frame and less than 17mm on crop).

See the link posted above...but a bounce card is about the most simple things you could try to make.  Just get a rubber band or a piece of tape and attach something like a business card.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Jan 7, 2009)

youre correct my friend, the 430 has no bounce card.... but really, u can make your own bounce card so easy, ive experimented with so many diff things, i find what words best is a cue-card.

u can buy like a hundred for a dollar and that will last u forever. what i did was cut it into a smaller rectangle so that it would fit the flash head better. and it works wonders. 

heres a pick of the cue-card used as a bounce card on my cam:






as u can see i have a simple elastic band holding the card. 

this set up has its limits though, since the cue card absorbs some of the light in a sence, u wont be able to shoot things that are too far from you. it works well for me at car shows/ portrait/ anything thats not to far from you. 

also, depends how i position the card. if i swivle the head and have the card in front instead of in the back, it softens the light even more (again, this makes your range ever smaller), but its good if the subject is really close.

i think u should try out a few diff things and experiment and see how they affect the light as u attach diff things to the head and position them in diff ways as well. 


good luck dude!!
hope this helps


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 7, 2009)

I was lucky enough to inherit a short roll of reflective vinyl material with a nice adhesive - sign shop stuff.  30 X 40 inches!  Makes a great mouse surface BTW

Now if my flash would just get here I can play with a few bounce patterns, seeking to make some interesting catch lights if possible.  Ordered the off camera ttl cable with this, my first flash.  I can already tell I'm going to want a second flash.

-Shea


----------

